

A C# Reading List by Eric Lippert - deedee
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1769249

======
binarymax
I would put "CLR via C#" at the top of that list. An absolutely necessary read
for anyone using .NET

[http://www.amazon.com/CLR-via-C-Jeffrey-
Richter/dp/073562704...](http://www.amazon.com/CLR-via-C-Jeffrey-
Richter/dp/0735627045?tag=duckduckgo-d-20)

~~~
sheldor
Agreed. Even after years working with C#, there are things that could still
surprise you within this book.

